# Saugeye



## fishless

Where should I be fishing for Saugeye this time of year ? Deep,shallow.using nightcrawlers.Any help would be much appreciated.I haven't been having any luck lately.I was catching some trolling cranks shallow a week or so ago but nothing lately


----------



## Justinbarrier

I would troll worm harnesses about 12-15 foot deep. That's been our best success.


----------



## All Eyes

Saugeye can be caught in extremely shallow water year round. If you aren't catching them in deeper water, try moving shallower and even right up to shore. Especially during low light hours or on windy days. Regardless of the depth. it's important to make sure you're bouncing bottom. They generally will not suspend like walleye do.


----------



## fishless

All Eyes said:


> Saugeye can be caught in extremely shallow water year round. If you aren't catching them in deeper water, try moving shallower and even right up to shore. Especially during low light hours or on windy days. Regardless of the depth. it's important to make sure you're bouncing bottom. They generally will not suspend like walleye do.


Thanks for the help


----------



## saugmon

Gotta tick the bottom. Every foot of line released makes a huge difference. I was getting them in 5' of water a month ago and now 6'-6.3'.Unfortunantly running a 10:1 dink to keeper ratio but that should ease up shortly with the warmer weather.

Not sure of your trolling setup fishless or the lakes/s you're venturing on.Huge differences between mono and braid.Trolling speed matters as well. Fast with cranks,slow for harness's. 3 mph for cranks is my main speed.


----------



## 1basshunter

are getting a lot of them even in the summer when I am bass fishing in 6 inches of water when I am fall saugeye fishing and even in the spring I usually start shallow and work my way out bank fishing


----------



## All Eyes

1basshunter said:


> are getting a lot of time even in the summer when I am bass fishing in 6 inches of water when I am fall saugeye fishing and even in the spring I usually start shallow and work my way out bank fishing


That's a good rule to follow. Talk to hardcore bass guys and they will tell you how many pesky saugeye they catch while casting shallow for bass. The majority of the trophy saugeye caught in most lakes were pulled out of skinny water. Another difference between them and walleye is that they will roam muddy water. Less light penetration.


----------



## percidaeben

All Eyes said:


> That's a good rule to follow. Talk to hardcore bass guys and they will tell you how many pesky saugeye they catch while casting shallow for bass. The majority of the trophy saugeye caught in most lakes were pulled out of skinny water. Another difference between them and walleye is that they will roam muddy water. Less light penetration.


Yes! Fish those mud lines no matter what time of year.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Mudines are MAGNETS!!!!!!


----------



## kayak1979

What is the closest lake for saugeye from Geauga county going south of me of course? I would like to try for them someday


----------



## Erieangler51

From geauga id say Atwood just east of Dover


----------

